# Sukhoi S-70 Okhotnik-B



## Ivan le Fou (Dec 19, 2021)

The Okhotnik has been under development since at least 2011, when Sukhoi was selected by the Russian Defence Ministry to lead a programme for a new heavy unmanned reconnaissance and attack drone.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472611922734465030


----------

